
ISP punishes Elsevier for forcing it to block Sci-Hub by also blocking Elsevier - lainon
https://boingboing.net/2018/11/03/balkanizing-the-balkanizers.html
======
y7
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18370446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18370446)

